# BB30 Bottom Bracket Adapter Question



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

I've read a few posts that seem to argue both sides. I just picked up a '09 Super Six and will initially transfer over my Dura-Ace 7800 group, but would like to switch over to Red at some point, as well as take advantage of the BB30 bottom bracket.

If I install a non-BB30 crankset using the bottom bracket adapter, can it later be removed without damaging the bottom bracket if I decide to switch to a BB-30 crankset?


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

uscsig51 said:


> I've read a few posts that seem to argue both sides. I just picked up a '09 Super Six and will initially transfer over my Dura-Ace 7800 group, but would like to switch over to Red at some point, as well as take advantage of the BB30 bottom bracket.
> 
> If I install a non-BB30 crankset using the bottom bracket adapter, can it later be removed without damaging the bottom bracket if I decide to switch to a BB-30 crankset?


Yes, you can now remove the BB30 to STD BB adapter safely from any Cannondale frame.


----------



## rhyslewisdavies (Jan 10, 2009)

yes you can, i believe that cannondale now sell these specific removal tools to anyone so you could do it yourself. im looking at doing the same thing.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

uscsi51:

The official party line from Cannondale is that you should not remove the insert from a carbon fiber bottom bracket shell. You may remove the insert from a metal bottom bracket shell. My LBS owner says that he has removed it from many carbon fiber bottom bracket shells without any problems. I wouldn't risk it since it's an expensive frame, however the evidence suggest that you may do so without issues.

CHL


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

CHL said:


> uscsi51:
> 
> The official party line from Cannondale is that you should not remove the insert from a carbon fiber bottom bracket shell. You may remove the insert from a metal bottom bracket shell. My LBS owner says that he has removed it from many carbon fiber bottom bracket shells without any problems. I wouldn't risk it since it's an expensive frame, however the evidence suggest that you may do so without issues.
> 
> CHL


CHL...Cannondale has officially proclaimed it is safe to remove the adapter from carbon frames, as long as you or your LBS uses the correct procedure.


----------

